# craftsman router table screws



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

awhile back i bought the router/router table combo through sears. i figured it would be a great beginner table. anyways, as i have posted threads about my router screws getting stripped, I AM IN NEED OF ANYONE THAT COULD GUIDE ME IN THE DIRECTION OF WHAT SIZE OF SCREWS THEY ARE. THEY ARE COUNTERSUNK SCREWS THAT GO THROUGHT THE TABLE INTO THE BASE OF MY ROUTER TO FIX IT TO THE UNDERSIDE OF THE TABLE. I HAVE A SCREW GUIDE THAT WILL TELL ME THE SIZE BUT IM HESITANT ON GETTING SCREWS THAT ARE SLIGHJTLY OFF THEN RISK STRIPPING THE THREADS OF THE ROUTER.

i tried looking up the part number on sears.com to see if it would give me details about the screw, but no luck. i was looking throught the mcfeelys catalog at the square drive screws but am not having luck on finding the machine screw that would fit this table.  aniceone2hold guided me to that catalog so im giving it a shot!!! i was told there was less chance of stripping the head so im am now on a mad hunt to find the right screws to use.

the screws that are in it now are phillips slotted, and they are rounded to the point that i can barely get them out once there in, so im not doing that anymore!!!!!!

anyone have any advice on this screw issue?

shawn


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

reds_21 said:


> awhile back i bought the router/router table combo through sears. i figured it would be a great beginner table. anyways, as i have posted threads about my router screws getting stripped, I AM IN NEED OF ANYONE THAT COULD GUIDE ME IN THE DIRECTION OF WHAT SIZE OF SCREWS THEY ARE. THEY ARE COUNTERSUNK SCREWS THAT GO THROUGHT THE TABLE INTO THE BASE OF MY ROUTER TO FIX IT TO THE UNDERSIDE OF THE TABLE. I HAVE A SCREW GUIDE THAT WILL TELL ME THE SIZE BUT IM HESITANT ON GETTING SCREWS THAT ARE SLIGHJTLY OFF THEN RISK STRIPPING THE THREADS OF THE ROUTER.
> 
> i tried looking up the part number on sears.com to see if it would give me details about the screw, but no luck. i was looking throught the mcfeelys catalog at the square drive screws but am not having luck on finding the machine screw that would fit this table.  aniceone2hold guided me to that catalog so im giving it a shot!!! i was told there was less chance of stripping the head so im am now on a mad hunt to find the right screws to use.
> 
> ...


 Shawn,

Some of this might be to simplistic but lets start with why the screws ended up in the condition they are in. For the moment let's say that you find it necessary to remove the router to change the bits so the screws get a lot of use....... 

The second thing that comes to mind is the size of the screwdriver you are using. Phillips screws are ususal sized with "slots" that match a screwdriver number. The common numbers are 1, 2 and 3. The driver needs to fit the screw or you end up wearing the screw out. 

The next problem could be how tight you are trying to get the screws. Attempting to over-tighten can cause the wear.

OK lets move to find some screws for you. If you have an Ace hardware or simular store near by take the router with you to the store, yes right in the store, take one of the screws out and find a nut that fits it. They have both metric and imperial so some where in one of those boxes you should find what you want. Now that you know the thread size look for the screws of that size. Test the screw in the router and if it fits you should be all set. It is easier to find someone to help you in these smaller stores so if you can't find what your looking for ask. While you are there you might want to get a new screw driver to keep for the router. Don't get a cheap one....... name brand is a good bet.

You might want to get the next longer screw as the table top in most likely thicker then the sub-base and it would be nice to have a few more threads engaged.

Now if you have a fit and want to buy a box of the screws (100) you can and then change them as soon as you see some wear, that should last you a few years.

If you want to some stores sell graded screws so look for a grade 5 to 8 in the right size, they will cost more and most likely last longer as would stainless steel ones.

I would really like to see a picture of your set-up if you could post one, or model numbers off the table and the router?????? I still think you should be able to change bits with the router mounted..... it's a lot of work removing it all the time.

Ed


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

reible,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ok leats start off with the table screws. when i first got the router i was not in the right position to say i knew everything that i needed to operate it. so as i went throught the manual i was reading how to remove the router from the table. so, also without knowing i didn't realize that you could change the bit in the router with it still being attached to the table. so i was taking it off/on over and over again. so after awhile the slots on the head of the screw were rounding. just recently i was told that the router doesn't have to be taken off the table every time. so now im trying to fix the screws so i know better next time.

now as for the screws being tightened, i do try to tighten them as much as possible so that the router will not move in any way. i figured tighter the better!!! so then loosening the screws, the driver would slip out. not all the time but it did take it's toll on the screw head.

do you ever buy the square screws through mcfeelys? are those legit or not for this application?

as soon as i get home tonight, i will continue this conversation with a post of the table.....................

thanks
shawn


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

The square drive will work as long as they are the right size (if I recall correctlly they do not have metric sizes). Hardware stores also carry allen type screws which like the square drive does not slip out as easy. They seem easier to find locally then the square drive ones.

I've ordered a lot of things from McFeely's but never the machine screws, but maybe I'll pick some up on my next order to make the postage workout.

My guess is that maybe you don't need to go as tight as you do. But if you feel safer.... just don't get to carried away as the router threads could get stripped due to the higher torque that you can generate with the square drive.........

Ed


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

SPEAKING OF MCFEELYS, I BELEIVE YOUR THE ONE THAT ADVISED ME TO GO TO MCFEELEYS FOR THE TAPE MEASURES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I ORDERED THE ONE THAT HAS THE FRACTIONS ON EITHER SIDE OF THE TAPE SO IT DOESN'T MATTER WHICH WAY YOUR MEASURING. THAT IS REAL NICE!!!! I LIKE THE WAY THEY HAVE THE FRACTIONS WRITTEN OUT ON IT, QUICK MEASURING!!!!!!!

I NOTICED THAT MCFEELY'S SQUARE HEADED SCREWS ALSO HAVE THE DRIVERS TO MATCH THE SCREWS SO THAT IS ALWAYS A SAFE BET!!!!! IM REALLY ANXIOUS TO USE THE SCREWS FROM THEM BUT I HAVE NOT HAD AN APPLICATION AS OF YET TO WHERE I CAN USE THEM!!!!!

I HOPE TO HAVE THIS ROUTER TABLE FIXED BY THIS WEEKEND. I AM STILL SETTING MY EYES ON THE ROUTER TABLE THAT THEY USE ON THE ROUTER WORKSHOP!!!!!!! I HAVE THE PLANS, NOW I JUST NEED TO MAKE IT.

THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR HELP.

SHAWN


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Shawn,,, I do not know if you found out the size and pitch of your screws yet. But an easy and fool proof way to figure out what kind of screws you have, if in doubt, are to just take one of them to the hardware store and screw on one of their nuts and when ya find one that fits the screw or bolt,,, just pay attention to the lable on the box or draw that you got the nut out of, and then you will be able to confidently order the right screw size you need.


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks terry


----------



## beesbite (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Not sure if you found the size of the sears router table or not I have the same problem, found I need #10-32x3/8 flate head screws maybe it will help you now I am off to find them


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Betty, this post is from 7 years ago.


----------

